# WILD CAMPING SPOTS IN PORTUGAL  (advice needed)



## roughcamper (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi peeps,
        can anyone give me some advice on some good wildcamping spots along the coast of portugal from North to South, as we are off on the annual road trip begining of May, first time in a M/H normally in a caravan,first stop Santander then on through Portugal and so on.Apparently it's a totally different experience in a M/H. Some advice from you already experienced lucky devils would realy help me out...:newhere:


----------



## Brian Magill (Feb 5, 2013)

*Wild Camping Spots in Portugal*

You can try this link to some sites in Portugal on CampingCar Portugal Things in Portugal have change in the past few years with motorhomers more welcome. Hope this is of some help

Brian Magill


----------



## roughcamper (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks, Brian will do...:cheers:


----------



## Donsider (Feb 5, 2013)

roughcamper said:


> Hi peeps,
> can anyone give me some advice on some good wildcamping spots along the coast of portugal from North to South, as we are off on the annual road trip begining of May, first time in a M/H normally in a caravan,first stop Santander then on through Portugal and so on.Apparently it's a totally different experience in a M/H. Some advice from you already experienced lucky devils would realy help me out...:newhere:



Buy Camperstop Europe from Vicarous books,about £24 and well worth it.
Also all the Aries in Spain & Portugal.
We spent a month there last year and hardly spent a penny on overnighters.( we are Scottish by the way )
Portugal is opening a lot of free stops,many with free electric points.
Enjoy.


----------



## ian81 (Feb 5, 2013)

Donsider said:


> Buy Camperstop Europe from Vicarous books,about £24 and well worth it.
> Also all the Aries in Spain & Portugal.
> We spent a month there last year and hardly spent a penny on overnighters.( we are Scottish by the way )
> Portugal is opening a lot of free stops,many with free electric points.
> Enjoy.



I'm not Scottish and don't believe in buying books that are often out of date.

do your research on line -the already cited website is good. Also nearly 300 locations listed on CAMPINGCAR-INFOS -you can download the POI's

Finally the continent (including Spain and Portugal) is relaxed about MH's parking for a night or two. We enjoyed travelling along the north coast of Spain and down into northern Portugal in June / July -without using sites.


----------



## witzend (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi you can almost stop anywhere you like in Portugal if there's space for your van and down load GPS for your sat nav here   CampingCar Portugal


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 6, 2013)

roughcamper said:


> Hi peeps,
> can anyone give me some advice on some good wildcamping spots along the coast of portugal from North to South, as we are off on the annual road trip begining of May, first time in a M/H normally in a caravan,first stop Santander then on through Portugal and so on.Apparently it's a totally different experience in a M/H. Some advice from you already experienced lucky devils would realy help me out...:newhere:


It depends on what your interpretation of wild camping is, do you mean really wild secluded places where you will be alone  or  do you mean places where you can stop and stay where others will be parked ? if the later I would suggest you get the Vicarious books  All the Aires Spain and Portugal and follow that until you find your feet and are happy to go it alone.Arriving at Santander you could head for Vitoria Gasteiz in Spain[free Aire] then on to Palencia{free Aire }then Casseres[free Aire ]Zafra[free Aire] then Valverde de Camio[free Aire, then on to[50 miles]Castro Marin Portugal[free Aire] you are now on the Algarve and have paid nothing for your overnight stops, these locations are all in the said VIC BOOK .lots of places along the Algarve to really wild camp OR use the  regular  stops that are either  free or a few  Euros. Real Wild Camping  in Portugal is possible but the  wild places will be hard to find and are great fun looking for them, access will depend of course on the size of your  van and your sense of adventure as a first timer I would recommend using the tried and tested  places that most use and information will be freely available once you are in Portugal s all will be happy to tell you of places they have stayed at, of course  a place I love you may hate etc so try some and see. As an example  at Quarteira where we all used to overnight  some for weeks on end at the Fish Harbour it is now a no no even for day parking and where only this week I and 50 others were fined 30 Euros for PARKING .the reason for this is that there is now a pay Aire at Quarteira and one must use it , it only costs 2 Euros for the night plus 2 Euros if you want water and 2 Euros if you want Lecky. on the other side of the coin I have just had 5 nights on the most remote beach near Albufeira free no facilities just a place to empty  my toilet and a nearby  shop where I could buy water etc. I was totally alone and it was magic. When Wild Camping the rule is to empty your Cassette when ever possible and have enough food and water aboard  so when you stumble across the  place of your dreams you can stay as long as your stores last.Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## thewildcampers (Feb 7, 2013)

vindiboy said:


> It depends on what your interpretation of wild camping is, do you mean really wild secluded places where you will be alone  or  do you mean places where you can stop and stay where others will be parked ? if the later I would suggest you get the Vicarious books  All the Aires Spain and Portugal and follow that until you find your feet and are happy to go it alone.Arriving at Santander you could head for Vitoria Gasteiz in Spain[free Aire] then on to Palencia{free Aire }then Casseres[free Aire ]Zafra[free Aire] then Valverde de Camio[free Aire, then on to[50 miles]Castro Marin Portugal[free Aire] you are now on the Algarve and have paid nothing for your overnight stops, these locations are all in the said VIC BOOK .lots of places along the Algarve to really wild camp OR use the  regular  stops that are either  free or a few  Euros. Real Wild Camping  in Portugal is possible but the  wild places will be hard to find and are great fun looking for them, access will depend of course on the size of your  van and your sense of adventure as a first timer I would recommend using the tried and tested  places that most use and information will be freely available once you are in Portugal s all will be happy to tell you of places they have stayed at, of course  a place I love you may hate etc so try some and see. As an example  at Quarteira where we all used to overnight  some for weeks on end at the Fish Harbour it is now a no no even for day parking and where only this week I and 50 others were fined 30 Euros for PARKING .the reason for this is that there is now a pay Aire at Quarteira and one must use it , it only costs 2 Euros for the night plus 2 Euros if you want water and 2 Euros if you want Lecky. on the other side of the coin I have just had 5 nights on the most remote beach near Albufeira free no facilities just a place to empty  my toilet and a nearby  shop where I could buy water etc. I was totally alone and it was magic. When Wild Camping the rule is to empty your Cassette when ever possible and have enough food and water aboard  so when you stumble across the  place of your dreams you can stay as long as your stores last.Good luck and happy camping.



All this sounds brilliant.........wish i was retired!!!! 
(I am in the process of trying to persuade my mum that they should be doing this instead of sitting at home, lights on at 3pm & heating on all day!!)


----------



## roughcamper (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone, your info is brilliant and has put me on the right track, realy amaizing,wow didn't realize how many people are into this wild camping. thanks again...:bow: :fun:


----------



## roughcamper (Feb 7, 2013)

thewildcampers said:


> All this sounds brilliant.........wish i was retired!!!!
> (I am in the process of trying to persuade my mum that they should be doing this instead of sitting at home, lights on at 3pm & heating on all day!!)



you dont have to be retired to do this ..... im not... just do it!:drive:   ignore the dream smashers and go for it, i quit my work most years to go on holidays and just find another job when i get home... im not a career person, just take any job that comes along...


----------



## n brown (Feb 7, 2013)

vindiboy said:


> It depends on what your interpretation of wild camping is, do you mean really wild secluded places where you will be alone  or  do you mean places where you can stop and stay where others will be parked ? if the later I would suggest you get the Vicarious books  All the Aires Spain and Portugal and follow that until you find your feet and are happy to go it alone.Arriving at Santander you could head for Vitoria Gasteiz in Spain[free Aire] then on to Palencia{free Aire }then Casseres[free Aire ]Zafra[free Aire] then Valverde de Camio[free Aire, then on to[50 miles]Castro Marin Portugal[free Aire] you are now on the Algarve and have paid nothing for your overnight stops, these locations are all in the said VIC BOOK .lots of places along the Algarve to really wild camp OR use the  regular  stops that are either  free or a few  Euros. Real Wild Camping  in Portugal is possible but the  wild places will be hard to find and are great fun looking for them, access will depend of course on the size of your  van and your sense of adventure as a first timer I would recommend using the tried and tested  places that most use and information will be freely available once you are in Portugal s all will be happy to tell you of places they have stayed at, of course  a place I love you may hate etc so try some and see. As an example  at Quarteira where we all used to overnight  some for weeks on end at the Fish Harbour it is now a no no even for day parking and where only this week I and 50 others were fined 30 Euros for PARKING .the reason for this is that there is now a pay Aire at Quarteira and one must use it , it only costs 2 Euros for the night plus 2 Euros if you want water and 2 Euros if you want Lecky. on the other side of the coin I have just had 5 nights on the most remote beach near Albufeira free no facilities just a place to empty  my toilet and a nearby  shop where I could buy water etc. I was totally alone and it was magic. When Wild Camping the rule is to empty your Cassette when ever possible and have enough food and water aboard  so when you stumble across the  place of your dreams you can stay as long as your stores last.Good luck and happy camping.


 where was this beach mate,just curious!


----------

